# Half of wages going on rent any benefits?



## cizzy (19 Jun 2007)

Hi,

I am a single mother who works full time and pays for childcare. Every month half of my wages goes on rent. I have been checking the internet to see if I am entitled to any benifits but so far have not found anything. I am just over the limit for FIS. Is there possibly something I have missed. 

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## jhegarty (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: Half of wages going on rent any benifits?*

Do you get rent relief ?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: Half of wages going on rent any benifits?*

Have you contacted CitizensInformation, your local _Citizens Information Centre_ or _Social Welfare _directly for information about your entitlements?


----------



## Thrifty (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: Half of wages going on rent any benifits?*

Well worth checking it out. Up untill recently there was a limit on earning which probably would have meant you didn't qualify. I don't have any details of the new conditions but i think this wage cap has been removed.


----------



## SarahMc (21 Jun 2007)

*Re: Half of wages going on rent any benifits?*

Childcare and rent taken into account for medical card, so you may be eligible for that.

Have you looked into affordable housing and community creches?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2007)

Also - the budgeting resources linked at the top of the _Banking/Budgeting/Borrowing/Credit Cards _forum may be of interest to you if you find it difficult to make ends meet.


----------



## dylanjohn (21 Jun 2007)

Would you consider working part time? If you earn under 400 per week, you will then get a percentage of a single parents allowance. Your child care expenses will decrease if you are woking less hours, and you will be earning more with your wages and allowance together. You should ring the lone parents/social welfare and they will tell you how much you would be entitled to. I think it would be worth looking into.


----------



## Klesser (21 Jun 2007)

Im in the same situation. Are you getting the lone parent tax credit, also medical card.  You can also claim rent back on tax but if your in a low tax rate that wont be much help.  
You could try goin part time but then the most you will come out with a week would be 448 with fis.  Where i live you cant get any rent allowance if you work part time but i dont know if thats the same in other areas.
I know its hard, Im just waiting for school time so at least no childcare costs.


----------



## cizzy (22 Jun 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. I already get the lone parents tax credit and i am in the process of applying for a medical card.

With regards to going part time, i would love to. My sister in-law works part time and with her OPFA, her job and FIS she earns as much as me a week but the job I am in at the moment has good prospects and i would like to stick with it even though i am going through a tight patch at the moment. 

My current salary is 32k and this might not sound too bad but my rent is 1,100 a month so by the time childcare is paid there is only enough for the food shop for the week, just about. I guess I was just clutching at straws in the hope there was some kind of extra benefit i had missed somewhere along the line.


----------



## pinkyBear (22 Jun 2007)

I know its not a huge consilation, but I think you are doing the right thing if your job has prospects, and the childcare payments will only be for a few years - so by sticking it out in a few years you will have a stronger financial foothold and reduced childcare costs.

You know as well as a lone parent you also are entitled to reduce prsi payments - this ontop of the lone parents tax credit is also backdatable - a friend of mine got a couple of years worth a few years ago - it was a really nice bonus for her...

All the very best,
P


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2007)

Double check that you are claiming all tax credits/allowances to which you are entitled. See here:

Are you paying too much tax? A guide to tax credits

If you had unreimbursed medical expenses for the last few years then you may be entitled to tax relief. I presume that you are claiming the private rental accommodation tax credit and service charges relief (if applicable)?


----------



## cizzy (22 Jun 2007)

Pinkybear,

I had not heard of the reduced PRSI payments. Do you have any idea how I can go about claiming these, I don't think I have ever seen anything on revenue.ie about this.

Thanks


----------



## pinkyBear (22 Jun 2007)

I think you'll have to take to your HR as it is who ever handles your salary payments that will be able to give you the information. 

I found the below on the DCU site - it basically outlines how employees prsi payments are calculated and who is entitled to a reduced payment.

DO note that this reduction is backpayable and should be easily sorted by the person who handles you salaryP 


> *2.1 Contribution rate (At 1st January 2007)*
> 
> Class D. Where weekly income is in excess of €480, the employee’s contribution is currently 2.00% on the first €26 each week and 2.9% up to €1,925 per week and 3.40% thereafter up to the ceiling of €48,800 per annum. Where reckonable earnings are in excess of €48,800 employee contribution is 2% up to €1,925 per week and 2.5% on balance. If an employee’s income is less than €480 but over €339.01 per week the first €26 each week is exempt and the remainder is deducted at .9%. There is no liability on income under €339 per week. These percentage rates include the Health Contribution. The employer’s contribution in all cases is 2.35% of all income, with no ceiling.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2007)

cizzy said:


> I had not heard of the reduced PRSI payments. Do you have any idea how I can go about claiming these, I don't think I have ever seen anything on revenue.ie about this.


Probably better to check SW rather than _Revenue_.


----------

